# Couple Nice Shots From Today



## ibanezcollector (Feb 24, 2012)

Like these three, and then one of ol' Lucky #7


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful quality!


----------



## jordanky (Feb 29, 2012)

Any full-on shots of the white one?


----------



## ibanezcollector (Feb 29, 2012)

think I got some somewhere will look tonight when I get off work


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm kinda glad I don't have any dark finishes like that of the black pickguard - the dust would drive me nuts! 

Looks good. Cool dice inlays, I've never seen that.


----------

